# Monty Python: Life of Brian or Holy Grail



## Jessa (Mar 4, 2002)

*The life of Brian*

n e one see The Life of Brian on sunday? i love monty python, tis so funny :laugh2:

always look on the bright side of life! 
 Always look on the light side of life! 

If life seems jolly rotten 
 theres something you've forgotten 
 and thats to laugh and smile and sing and dance! 
 when your feeling in the dumps
 don't be silly chumps!
 just purse your lips and whistle thats the thing! 

always look on the bright side of life! 
 Always look on the light side of life! 

Cos life is quite absurd
  and thats the final word you must always face the curtain with a bow
  forget about your scene give the audience a grin
  enjoy it its the last chance that you'll have! 

So always look on the bright side of death! just before you draw your terminal breath! 

Cos lifes a piece of s**t
  when you look at it
  lifes a laugh and deaths a joke its true
  you'll see it's all a show
  peole laughing as you go
  just remember that the last laugh is on you! 

always look on the bright side of life! 
 Always look on the light side of life! 
 always look on the bright side of life! 
 Always look on the light side of life! 

 :laugh2: :laugh2:


----------



## pamie (Mar 4, 2002)

I didn't watch it but it is one of my fave films...its sooo funny!


----------



## nic (Mar 5, 2002)

I love Monty Python.

The Life of Brian and the Holy Grail are excellent!


----------



## Jessa (Mar 5, 2002)

I have seen the holy grail millions of times, i love the part with 
Thr Knights of Nee and their shubbery, and the killer rabbit and knight who wants to fight even tho the other has cut off all his arms and legs  :laugh2:


----------



## nic (Mar 6, 2002)

... and the black knight's cool too!

Fav bit in the LofBrian is when the guard corrects Brian's gramma, then makes him write it out 100 times all over the walls of the palace!
..then again, there are so many good parts!


----------



## Arc_Angel (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw the life of brian, I loved that film, its sooo funny.
Monty python has the best films
The holy grail is my fav


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2002)

but they always have some REALLY strange part, like when Brian is taken away by the aliens, who are attacked by some more aliens and ends up crash landing exactly where he was before!


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Mar 6, 2002)

LOL The life of Brian is _so_ funny! 

I downloaded that song from the net, has me in stitches everytime


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2002)

we recorded it and i can watch it as well as listen


----------



## DCBastien (Mar 6, 2002)

OOOHHHHH I LOVE MONTY PYTHON!

A wafher thin mint?

*ROTFLMAO* It's ALL hilarious!


----------



## nic (Mar 7, 2002)

Spoiler



"Biggus Dikus"


..... can I say that?


----------



## Jessa (Mar 7, 2002)

and his wife! i can't remember her anem, i'll have to watch it again


----------



## DCBastien (Mar 7, 2002)

'He's not the saviour he's a very naughty boy!'

Hehehe


----------



## nic (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skip _
> *'He's not the saviour he's a very naughty boy!'
> 
> Hehehe *



LOL! The whole of that scene is great!!!


----------



## neXus_6 (Mar 8, 2002)

*SAVIOUR?*

It was "messiah".


----------



## nic (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: SAVIOUR?*



> _Originally posted by neXus_6 _
> *It was "messiah". *



Well I wasn't going to correct her.


----------



## DCBastien (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: SAVIOUR?*



> _Originally posted by nic _
> *
> 
> Well I wasn't going to correct her.    *




I'm not quoting, I'm paraphrasing, it's been a LONG long time ere last I watched it 

Still don't mean I don't love it


----------



## nic (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: SAVIOUR?*



> _Originally posted by Skip _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Here here!  

Actually I might watch it tonight. I was gonna watch Shrek but the Python team are the best! :rolly2:


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 9, 2002)

his wifes name is incontinentia buttox:rolly2: 

i love flying circus and and now 4 sumthing completely different!!!

OH IF ONLY BICYCLE REPAIRMAN WERE HERE!!!:laugh2: :laugh2: :laugh2:


----------



## PrancingPony (Mar 9, 2002)

the scene with JAHOVA!!!!
that is tops


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jessa _
> *but they always have some REALLY strange part *



That's Terry Gilliam for ya 
Wouldn't be Monty Python without him!


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2002)

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)*

'Makes Ben Hur look like an epic'

It is the year 932 A.D. 

King Arthur persuades his knights; Sir Bedevere, Sir Lancelot the Brave, Sir Galahad the Pure, Sir Robin the-not-Quite-so-Brave and Sir Not Appearing In This Film to join him in the fellowship of the Round Table; their fist goal is Camelot, but God appears in the skies and directs them to seek the Holy Grail. 

At the foot of a French castle they suffer the sarcastic remarks of a French knight, who also bombards them with assorted animals. Before being slain by a rider on horseback, a Famous Historian informs us of the Round Table's decision to seek the Grail individually. Each knight then undergoes various trials, make a rescue from Swamp Castle, and along the way they have to face numerous adversaries including the knights who say NI, the invincible Black Knight (It's only a flesh wound), and the three headed knight.

Eventually, all the knights team up and are led by Tim the Enchanter to the cave of Caerbanog, where they do battle with the Beast of Aaaargh; they then endeavour to cross the Bridge of Death (guarded by the Soothsayer), but only Arthur and Bedevere manage it successfully. Voices lead them to an enchanted boat, which carries them to the Castle of Aaaargh, resting place of the Holy Grail.

Basically, this is a series of linked comedy sketches, just like the TV show, but all with a medieval theme; some parts are slower than others, but most are uproariously funny, and I think this film works better than their later outings, (Life of Brian, Meaning of Life) although it was less successful.

Made entirely on location in Scotland at Dourne Castle, Castle Stalker, Killin, Glen Coe, Arnhall Castle, Bracklinn falls, Sherrifffmuir; and it has a remarkable visual sense of the middle ages. This is due, no doubt, to the fact that one Director, Terry Jones, is a history post-graduate; while the other, Terry Gilliam, has gone on to produce other genre films with equally striking visual scenery (Brazil, 12 Monkeys, Adventures of Baron Munchausen.) 

There are several good songs by Neil Innes (The Rutles) that are quite memorable too.

**************

*Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)*

Brian, a contemporary of Jesus is mistaken for him and crucified. 

As in the TV show, the film consists of a series of linked comedy sketches. Just as in 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail' was set in medieval times, here they are all linked by a biblical middle-eastern/ Roman setting, (except for the part with the aliens.) 

This gives an excuse to give us the sketches: The Wise Men at the Manger, Sermon on the Mount, the Stoning and the Stone Salesman, Revolutionaries in the Amphitheatre, What have the Romans ever done for us, Brian before Pontius Pilate, Brian's Prophecy, and the Crucifixion itself.

It also brings us the Romans Biggus Dickus, Nisus Wettus and Nortius Maximus.

Extremely controversial at the time of itâ€™s release, this film was accused of Blasphemy, Anti-Semitism, and if not those, then at the very least was thought of as in very bad taste, (but worse taste was yet to come in 1983 with 'The Meaning of Life', which included sketches on Organ Transplants and the results of overeating.) The onslaught of criticism left the Monty Python team battered but extremely wealthy. The film project was saved with the financial help of Handmade films (George Harrison and Denis Oâ€™Brien). As they went on to finance further British films, you could say that this was the start of the turnaround of the British film industry from its collapse in the seventies.

The Eric Idle song 'Always Look on the Bright Side of Life' even made the singles charts.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

'The Life Of Brian' is the best out of ALL of them & always makes me laugh

:blush:


----------



## Brit Chick (Oct 16, 2002)

'otter noses, wolf nipple chips - get em while they're hot - they're lovely'

'SPLITTERS'

'OK, but apart from the roads, education, sanitation and the aquaduct - WHAT HAVE THE ROMANS DONE FOR US ?'

'Brian, your father isn't Mr Cohen' ' I never thought he was' 
'he was a centurion, in the Jerusalem garracks'
'You mean you were raped!'   '.......well, at first......'

'promised me the known world, all the gold that I could eat'

I just love that scene


'I think he said, blessed the cheesemakers'  

'Shut up Big nose'

'Wanna buy a beard'

'of course it brough forth juniper berries, its a juniper bush'

'c'mon - haggle'

and the one I use on a daily basis

'he's making it up as he goes along'


This is one of my fave films in the entire history of films, its one of those films where there is a quote you can stick in to any conversation during the day 
:rolly2:


----------



## jwells (Oct 17, 2002)

*Love it!*

Here are my favourite Life Of Brian Quotes:

"I'm not the messiah!" "Only the messiah would deny his true existence!" "Well, what chance does that give me?! Alright, I am the messiah!" "HE IS! HE IS THE MESSIAH!" "Now, **** OFF!" "How shall we **** off, O Lord?" (sorry, I know that was rude, but it was funny!).

"Brian, leave that welsh tart alone!"

"Alms for a leper." "Alms for a leper." "Alms for an ex-leper." 

"Half a dinarii for me bloody life story?!" "There's no pleasing some people!" "That's just what Jesus said, sir!"

I also love the stoning scene:

"All I said was "That piece of halibut was good enough for Jehovah!" "OOOHH!!! He said it again! He did! HE DID!" "Are there any women here today?" "No. No. No." "You're only making it worse for yourself!" "Making it worse? How could it be worse? Jehovah, Jehovah, Jehovah." "Who threw that? Come on, who threw that?" "She did! He did. Him. Him!" "Go to the back. There's always one!" "Oh Dear." "No-one is to throw anything until I blow this whistle, understood? Even if they do say Jehovah." "OOOHHH! Get him!" 

Then there's the excellent parody of Spartacus: "I'm Brian." I'm Brian!" "No, I'm Brian!" "I'm Brian and so's my wife!" 

Some for Holy Grail:

"One day lad, all this will be yours!" "What the curtains?" "No, not the curtains, lad!"

"But I don't like 'er!" "Don't like 'er! What's wrong with 'er?! She's rich, she's got HUGE...tracks of land!"

"Listen, Alice!" "Herbert!" "Herbert, sorry."

"Old woman!" "Man!" "Man, sorry! Who lives in that castle?" "I'm 37!" "What?" "I'm 37, I'm not old!" "Well, I couldn't just call you man!" "You could've called me Dennis!" "I didn't know you were called Dennis!"


----------



## Brit Chick (Oct 29, 2002)

'Why do you want to be called Loretta Stan??'

'I wanna have babies'

'You wanna have babies,  how you gonna have babies, you haven't got a womb, where's the foetus going to gestate, are you going to keep it in a box'



:rolly2: tee hee


----------



## little smaug (Nov 7, 2002)

ha ha ha, i love that scene! :rolly2:

"I want to have babies"
"You can't have babies!"
"Don't you oppress me!"
"I'm not oppressing you Stan, you haven't got a womb!"

Holy Grail is just as great, but i can't think of a quote right now.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2017)

Ive seen this film numerous time and it never loses it silly charm.

Favorite scenes. The Black Knight   " Its only A Flesh wound " 

And lets not forget  The Killer Bunny Rabbit.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 10, 2017)

Unleash the Holy Handgrenade.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 4, 2018)

Alex The G and T said:


> Unleash the Holy Handgrenade.



Absolutely !


----------



## Harpo (Jan 4, 2018)

Not including catchphrases, does Monty Python get quoted more often than The Simpsons? Or how about Star Trek? Maybe this needs a thread of its own


----------



## Narkalui (Jan 6, 2018)

“But I’m NOT the messiah!”

“Yes you are, and I should know I’ve followed a few!”

———————————
“Thwow him to the gwound Centuwian!”

———————————
“Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. I fart in your general direction you English bed wetting types. Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time!”

———————————
“Bravely bold Sir Robin 
Rode forth from Camelot. 
He was not afraid to die, 
Oh brave Sir Robin. 
He was not at all afraid 
To be killed in nasty ways. 
Brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin. 
He was not in the least bit scared 
To be mashed into a pulp. 
Or to have his eyes gouged out, 
And his elbows broken. 
To have his kneecaps split 
And his body burned away, 
And his limbs all hacked and mangled 
Brave Sir Robin. 
His head smashed in 
And his heart cut out 
And his liver removed 
And his bowls unplugged 
And his nostrils raped 
And his bottom burnt off 
And his pe....


Brave Sir Robin ran away. 
Bravely ran away away. 
When danger reared it's ugly head, 
He bravely turned his tail and fled. Yes, brave Sir Robin turned about 
And gallantly he chickened out. 
Swiftly taking to his feet, 
He beat a very brave retreat. 
Bravest of the brave, Sir Robin!”


----------



## Narkalui (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh! Nearly forgot Dennis the Socialist Peasant:

“Watery tarts chucking swords at innocent passers by is no basis for a stable form of government!”


----------



## Harpo (Jan 6, 2018)

Harpo said:


> Not including catchphrases, does Monty Python get quoted more often than The Simpsons? Or how about Star Trek? Maybe this needs a thread of its own


And here it is 
Popularity contest: Well-known quotes from Star Trek, The Simpsons, Monty Python


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 7, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> “But I’m NOT the messiah!”
> 
> “Yes you are, and I should know I’ve followed a few!”
> 
> ...




In the frozen Land of Nador, They were forced to eat Robin's minstrels and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 3, 2018)

I think the Holy Grail, will always remain my favourite Python film. I think given it was made on a very tight budget and it was improvised in part, it feels far more honest and raw. My only criticism is that it ran out of inventive steam near the end.

Life of Brian, is a polished gem of a film, helped somewhat by a bigger budget, special effects and a larger more confident production. Fortunately, the comedy sketches were immensely funny and remain in the memory for years.(My favourite scene involves those two Roman guards trying hard not to laugh at the name "Biggus Dickus"). However, I didn't like the ending, and it was also a tad overlong.

But they make for a great double-bill to pass away a humdrum Sunday afternoon's entertainment


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 3, 2018)

The ending of Life of Brian was altered to make it more politically correct. I think I'm right in saying that the Jewish suicide squad originally was going to be (perhaps in addition, rather than as an alternative, to the chosen end) Nazi Jews. If you look carefully the leader of them has a swastika badge on his forehead.

I think I prefer the Holy Grail. But maybe that's just because I'm beginning to suspect having aquatic women distributing swords might be a good form of government


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 6, 2018)

The Monty Python Troop in their own unique comic  way,  changed how we look at life and the world around us . When the last member of Monty Python  finally departs this earth , we will never see their like again.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 7, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> The Monty Python Troop in their own unique comic  way,  changed how we look at life and the world around us . When the last member of Monty Python  finally departs this earth , we will never see their like again.


True, although the Same was previously said about The Goons, and perhaps The Crazy Gang before them, and will some day be said of the Comic Strip & others.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Apr 7, 2018)

John Cleese was on the Letterman show, back when we still remembered the Falklands isle war. 

Said his proudest moment in life was news footage of British sailors, lined up along the rails of their sinking warship, singing, "Always look on the bright side of life."


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 11, 2018)

I think the Holy Grail is a funnier film, and in some ways a more learned one, given the things it parodies. However it feels more of a mess to me than Brian, and less coherent. I prefer it to Brian, overall, but I'm not sure that it's necessarily better.


----------



## Narkalui (Apr 15, 2018)

I like the opening credits, “My sister was bitten by a moose once...”


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 15, 2018)

"We're the Knights of the Round table Ready willing able " 

_chained man in the dungeon clapping a very slow applause ._


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 15, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> "We're the Knights of the Round table Ready willing able "
> 
> _chained man in the dungeon clapping a very slow applause ._


There's a Lego version of this  in the DVD extras and it's just as funny as the original


----------



## Harpo (Apr 15, 2018)

Foxbat said:


> There's a Lego version of this  in the DVD extras and it's just as funny as the original


One of the guys who made that plays in my band


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 15, 2018)

Foxbat said:


> There's a Lego version of this  in the DVD extras and it's just as funny as the original



ive got to see that !  Thanks Foxbat !


----------



## Harpo (Apr 15, 2018)

It's online, I've just watched it again now


----------



## Harpo (Apr 15, 2018)

The DVDS extras also include Michael P and Terry J revisiting the filming locations.

The castle shop had a copy of the book of the script of the film.


----------



## Anthoney (Apr 15, 2018)

Toby Frost said:


> I think the Holy Grail is a funnier film, and in some ways a more learned one, given the things it parodies. However it feels more of a mess to me than Brian, and less coherent. I prefer it to Brian, overall, but I'm not sure that it's necessarily better.



That's about how I see it.  Holy Grail will make you laugh out loud more but Brian is a better put together film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 16, 2018)

Foxbat said:


> There's a Lego version of this  in the DVD extras and it's just as funny as the original



I saw it and loved it.


----------



## Luiglin (Apr 16, 2018)

Love both but prefer the Life of Brian. It comes down to the endings. Holy Grail seems to be a bit of a let down (almost like they ran out of ideas) but Brian is perfect black comedy.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 17, 2018)

Luiglin said:


> Love both but prefer the Life of Brian. It comes down to the endings. Holy Grail seems to be a bit of a let down (almost like they ran out of ideas) but Brian is perfect black comedy.


Yes. I think I'd agree with you. I loved Grail but it felt like an elongated sketch whereas Brian felt like a properly structured film. Still, the world is a funnier place for having them both


----------

